# Minimum Printable Margins



## Ksiaze (Aug 18, 2003)

I have laserjet HP 6P. As I know most printers have a "minimum printable margins". I found: my printer prints with all 4.3 mm (0.167 in.) margins. Do you know any way to reduced this area to "0"... Sometimes I need print 1:1, than I must reduced my print to printable area.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

To find absolute minimal margins for your printer:
File-->Page Setup-->Margins tab.
Set all margins to zero and hit OK.
When asked, choose FIX.
Then check margin settings.
Unless you have the wrong printer driver installed, you CANNOT print any closer than that to the edge of a page because your printer requires a certain amount of the edge of the paper to pull the paper through the printer. Really expensive and huge printers actually use friction to pull paper through the printer and can sometimes have zero margins. I used an HP6 extensively, and I know that you cannot have zero margins.


----------



## Ksiaze (Aug 18, 2003)

You wrote: "Really expensive and huge printers actually use friction to pull paper through the printer and can sometimes have zero margins." 
Right. That's what I think, some expensive printers can print without margins. I don't remember model, but when I was working in a big company, we got a printers like this. Unfortunatelly HP 6P is not huge and expensive  
Thank you for help and suggestion.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Yeah...the ones we used were color printer/copiers. We had a Canon something, which was like a $25,000 machine, and then we had a Xerox I think. And it was a quarter-million dollar machine. That one allowed zero margins.

One always needs to be careful too when creating files to make sure they have reasonable minimum margins--particularly if the file might be sent to and printed from some other printer/location.

Do you have some sort of graphic or something? Or were you hoping to have the ink "bleed" to the edge of the page?


----------



## Ksiaze (Aug 18, 2003)

"Do you have some sort of graphic or something? Or were you hoping to have the ink "bleed" to the edge of the page?"

Well, not exactly. 
Most jobs I finished on my HP 6P. Usually simple projects. Many people have no idea printer can "cut" edge and I am tired to explain each other 
Have no choice for my pocket.


----------

